# INTRODUCING - LUCKY =]



## KANSAS_TWISTER (Feb 23, 2007)

the only thing i can critique is the ridder!!! you might want to duct tape him to the saddle so he doesn't blow away.....great looking horse btw


----------



## love-a-hero (Apr 3, 2008)

KANSAS_TWISTER said:


> the only thing i can critique is the ridder!!! you might want to duct tape him to the saddle so he doesn't blow away.....great looking horse btw


hehehe ill tell him you said that :lol: 
Thanks  
Big Ole' Luck is a champ :wink:


----------



## Delregans Way (Sep 11, 2007)

OMG, can I have???  
He is STUNNING, awww. Ok I want him!! hehe

Love-a-hero do you compete near Bundaberg QLD?


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I think he's VERY nice horse.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Wow, he's gorgeous!!!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

:lol: Usually I can find _something_ to critique.. but not with this boy! I want him!
In the second to last picture his hind end looks strange.. or is that just me?


----------



## love-a-hero (Apr 3, 2008)

> Love-a-hero do you compete near Bundaberg QLD?


Yep sure do. Theres a Dressage day at the Bundaberg Showgrounds on Sunday. We are planning on taking some horses there  I might see you there :wink: 

Thanks Just Dressage it  
Acually now you mention it, it does look weird... Hmmm not sure, may just be the angle of the photo :wink: 
Thanks heaps


----------



## cubbinbaby (Feb 10, 2008)

All of your horses are absolutely stunning, but i looked at all the photos and thought these have to be aussie horses, for some reason I dont know if it is in the bloodlines or what but you dont see horses that look like this from the other posted photos. I am not saying that aussie horses are better, that is definately not what I mean.
They just seem to be built differently, or maybe the breed/type is more common here which makes them appear familiar.
I dont mean to offend anyone at all so please dont take it that way.
anyway all of them are stunning, and love the shade of chestnut, beautiful, you are very lucky to be surrounded by such lovely horses


----------



## love-a-hero (Apr 3, 2008)

cubbinbaby said:


> All of your horses are absolutely stunning, but i looked at all the photos and thought these have to be aussie horses, for some reason I dont know if it is in the bloodlines or what but you dont see horses that look like this from the other posted photos. I am not saying that aussie horses are better, that is definately not what I mean.
> They just seem to be built differently, or maybe the breed/type is more common here which makes them appear familiar.
> I dont mean to offend anyone at all so please dont take it that way.
> anyway all of them are stunning, and love the shade of chestnut, beautiful, you are very lucky to be surrounded by such lovely horses


Hahaha Thanks!!


----------



## amightytarzan5 (Mar 20, 2008)

He's gorgeous! So is the horse in your avatar! I would love to see pictures of that horse.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

It looks like he has had a lot of good training put on him. Lovely horse.


----------



## love-a-hero (Apr 3, 2008)

My2Geldings said:


> It looks like he has had a lot of good training put on him. Lovely horse.


Thank you. 
He is coming along very nicely.


----------



## Breeze68 (May 10, 2008)

He's lovely!


----------



## love-a-hero (Apr 3, 2008)

Thanks


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

He is very nice!


----------



## love-a-hero (Apr 3, 2008)

Thank you everyone


----------

